# NetBeans RCP Problem



## Generic1 (8. Aug 2008)

Hallo, ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die Beispiele aus dem Buch "NetBeans Platform 6 RCP Entwicklung mit Java" ausführe:


```
C:\Programme\NetBeans 6.1\harness\suite.xml:106: The following error occurred while executing this line:
C:\Programme\NetBeans 6.1\harness\build.xml:97: The module org.jdesktop.layout cannot be compiled against because it is part of the cluster platform8 which has been excluded from the target platform in your suite configuration
BUILD FAILED (total time: 14 seconds)
```


Weiß jemand was das heißt?


----------



## Generic1 (11. Aug 2008)

hat noch niemand mit den Modulen in der IDE NetBeans gearbeeitet und so einen ähnlichen Fehler wie oben beschrieben bekommen? 
ich bekomme diesen immer wieder und da ist es natürlich schwierig, dass man die Beispiele durchmacht, wenn man immer wieder von vorne anfangen muss,
wenn ich auf die Fehlermeldung klicke, dann komme ich in eine xml- Datei, die aber nicht von mir erstellt wurde (z.B.: common.xml)


----------



## Det (12. Aug 2008)

Ich habe mich nur irgendwann mal oberflächlich mit NetBeans RCP beschäftigt, weiss aber, dass man an irgend einer Stelle angeben muss, welche Module der Plattform im fertigen Programm enthalten sein sollen, d.h. da werden alle diejenigen Module ausgeschlossen, die man nicht benötigt.

Wie die Fehlermeldung sagt, hast du offensichtlich mindestens ein Modul zu viel ausgeschlossen.

btw: Das Thema wäre besser bei "Plattformprogrammierung" untergebracht. Vielleicht liest da ja sogar jemand mit, der Ahnung hat.


----------



## Gast (28. Okt 2008)

Hallo,
folgende Lösung aus einem anderen Forum:
Im Hauptmodul unter "Important Files" in der Datei "Netbeans platform config" den Eintrag "enabled.clusters=\    platform" ändern auf "enabled.clusters=\     platform9"

Gruß,
Gunter


----------

